# Eating Paper



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

My Koa loves to eat paper. If a piece falls to the ground, he's on it! He chews it up into little bits, eating some I imagine. Sometimes we crumple up napkins and let him play with them. He also likes to play with the leftover cardboard TP rolls.

Is this okay? Is it safe? Seems like a cheap and easy toy.  We got the TP idea from a Maltese book I got from Amazon.com.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Optima">But while those undesirable appetites may not prove harmful, there are other things that dogs love to eat that can indeed prove fatal. Dogs seem to love paper products -- paper napkins, toilet paper, face tissue, cardboard, books, etc. All of these items have the capacity to kill a dog by way of blockage in the digestive track. Puppies are the most likely to eat such things but adults do so also. The answers include prevention -- meaning keep puppies out of the bathroom, keep garbage away from the puppies, and keep puppies in secure pens, crates, or safe areas when it is impossible to supervise them. While I say puppies, this applies to any dog that cannot be trusted to play with only his own "toys." </span>

I found this in a web site after doing a search on puppies eating paper items and thought you might find it very informative.


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Oct 22 2005, 02:28 PM
> *<span style="font-family:Optima">But while those undesirable appetites may not prove harmful, there are other things that dogs love to eat that can indeed prove fatal. Dogs seem to love paper products -- paper napkins, toilet paper, face tissue, cardboard, books, etc. All of these items have the capacity to kill a dog by way of blockage in the digestive track. Puppies are the most likely to eat such things but adults do so also. The answers include prevention -- meaning keep puppies out of the bathroom, keep garbage away from the puppies, and keep puppies in secure pens, crates, or safe areas when it is impossible to supervise them. While I say puppies, this applies to any dog that cannot be trusted to play with only his own "toys." </span>
> 
> I found this in a web site after doing a search on puppies eating paper items and thought you might find it very informative.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! No more paper for my puppy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

You are very welcome


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

very good post, scooby's mom! the buttercup longs for the days of playing with the cardboard papertowel roll. isnt it amazing, all the bajillions of toys you buy for these guys and their favorites always end up being things like...paper towel rolls... 










ann marie and the "if it's coated in peanut butter, it's no longer cardboard, is it?" buttercup


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 23 2005, 11:36 PM
> *very good post, scooby's mom!  the buttercup longs for the days of playing with the cardboard papertowel roll.  isnt it amazing, all the bajillions of toys you buy for these guys and their favorites always end up being things like...paper towel rolls...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh I know, Scooby loves the roll from the paper towels too, but I do watch him and the minute he starts eating any of it I take it off him, then he has to wait for the next one. You think they would learn not to try to eat it, that way they get to keep it longer, I know he is smart enough to figure it out because he always hides when he gets bits off it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K & C are obsessed with paper. I can't put a paper dinner napkin on my lap. If I do, one of them will jump up and grab it. And Kallie has jumped up and grabbed toilet paper out of my hand as I was getting ready to use it!!







I can't keep it on the roll holder and have to keep it just sitting on the tank behind the toilet.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 24 2005, 07:46 PM
> *K & C are obsessed with paper. I can't put a paper dinner napkin on my lap. If I do, one of them will jump up and grab it. And Kallie has jumped up and grabbed toilet paper out of my hand as I was getting ready to use it!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Tucker tries to take TP from my hand also. He's never taken it off the roll before. I guess he's only interested in it if it's in my hand. He thinks he's supposed to have anything I have.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Charlie just discovered the roll of toilet paper and has shredded a roll or two! Now we keep the bathroom doors closed so she can't get to them. But the second I forget... there she is again!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoriMalte_@Oct 25 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Charlie just discovered the roll of toilet paper and has shredded a roll or two!  Now we keep the bathroom doors closed so she can't get to them.  But the second I forget... there she is again!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113372*


[/QUOTE]

It's easiest to just keep the paper off the roller and on back of the tank. My cleaning lady always puts it back on when she comes monthly. She must think I'm really tacky for keeping it on back of the tank. So, for a few days, I'll leave it there and enjoy having it so convenient and then they'll discover it and have a TP party!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou also loves toilet paper and tissues. I really have to watch him. Originally I thought that he was just chewing it, until I saw something white in the BM.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Oct 25 2005, 04:48 PM
> *Bijou also loves toilet paper and tissues.  I really have to watch him.  Originally I thought that he was just chewing it, until I saw something white in the BM.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

that's what we call "party poo". who says a little confetti in one's poo doesn't make for a more festive day???

ann marie and the "...um, ME!" buttercup


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)




----------

